# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro mesa mentalista

## ALBERTAKIS

Hola. Por favor estoy interesado en adquirir una mesa mentalista de segunda mano. Si alquien la tiene por favor que contacte conmigo. Gracias. Un saludo.

----------

